# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Aναζητηση δαχτυλιδιων

## mixalis91

Γεια σας! Γνωριζει  κανεις καποιο λινκ που να λεει ποσο mm πρεπει να ειναι τα δαχτυλιδια απο τις canada goose και Alopochen aegyptiacus και γενικα αλλα υδροβια πτηνα? ψαχνω αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω καποιο λινκ που να λεει!

----------


## serafeim

καλημερα,
γιατι δεν ρωτας τον συλλογο που εισαι γραμμενος? σιγουρα θα ξερει!!!

----------


## mixalis91

περιμενω και απο εκει απαντηση, αλλα δεν εχει γινει παλι παραγγελεια για τετοιου ειδους πτηνα. αν ξερεις καποιος λινκ που να λεει ας το ποσταρει γιατι βιαζομαι να κανω παραγγελια

----------


## οδυσσέας

για την canada goose http://blx1.bto.org/birdfacts/results/bob1660.htm

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μιχαλη γιατι θες να βαλεις δαχτυλιδια στις χηνες?

----------

